# Songs



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

What song are you listening to or whats your fave song. 

Listening to:N Dubz - Ouch


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm listening to the Death Magnetic album by Metallica atm.

Sarah xxx


----------



## charlie2e1dxy (Mar 24, 2009)

"God save the Queen" by the Sex Pistols!


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

SEX ON FIRE- Kings of leon

I am luvving NDubz though!! =]


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

I normally listen to Evanescence and Paramore now.In school people think im goth coz i listen to it.Just coz i dont have to follow what everyone else likes :lol:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Demi said:


> I normally listen to Evanescence and Paramore now.In school people think im goth coz i listen to it.Just coz i dont have to follow what everyone else likes :lol:


Good point


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Snow white queen - evanescence
It scares me


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Listening to - *La Roux - In for the killl (skream remix)*


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

just finished work and im listing to ub40 - rat in mi kitchen. Great song


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Stricken by Disturbed


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Disturbed is cool.I like down with the sickness  
My fave songs at the moment are:
Cassie - Flyleaf
Sorrow - Flyleaf 
Pray for plagues - Bring me the horizon
Tourniquet- Evanescence
When it rains-Paramore
Im so sick - Flyleaf.


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

Down with the sickness is good aswell 
Atm i like:
Fightstar - Pretty much all their songs actually  :lol:
Metallica - The full albums of Master of puppets and Death magnetic
Muse - I can't choose a fav with them, they're all good lol
Avengeld Sevenfold - Dear God, A little piece of heaven and Almost easy
and One Republic - Say (all i need)  :lol:


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

At the mo my favourite song is

Muse: SUPER MASSIVE BLACK HOLE. Heard it first in twilight and fell in love


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Super massive black hole is good.
Loose you have the same music taste as my brother  
I like avenged sevenfold and muse.
I havent heard fightstar, im off to listen to them though.
Oo i like three days grace too.


----------

